# Aumento de ganancia en pre-amplificador j-fet



## tbobreak (May 22, 2014)

que tal amigos,hay un  diagrama de un pre con 2 etapas con el fet mpf 102,  ya lo tengo hecho  en pcb, el problema es que lo quiero usar con un microfono elect, (de esos que parecen capacitores) pero no da la ganancia suficiente ,  ya use los capacitores  de bypass,  no se si cambiando el arreglo de resistores de source y drain aumente la ganancia , nota: uso ente pre por la alta impedancia de entrada , ya que  el microfono tiene una impedancia algo grande de unos 1.4 k, anexo el esquematico.


----------



## palurdo (May 22, 2014)

Y como polarizas el Electret? Porque los Electret necesitan polarizarse con algo de continua...


----------



## tbobreak (May 22, 2014)

con un resistor de 10 kilo-ohms al positivo del mic


----------



## Yetrox (May 22, 2014)

tbobreak tu Mic es como este: http://www.olympus.es/site/es/a/audio_accessories/accessories_professional_dictation/microphones/me_11/index.pdf

Si es así deberías buscar un mejor Preamplificador para sacarle el máximo a este Mic, para que puedas tener una buena respuesta, teniendo muy en cuenta  los parámetros de este mismo porque es Tipo Condensador.


----------



## tbobreak (May 22, 2014)

no viene en esa presentación es mas parecido a estos, me costaron 12 pesos en mexico, poco menos de un dolar.


----------



## Yetrox (May 22, 2014)

tbobreak dijo:


> no viene en esa presentación es mas parecido a estos, me costaron 12 pesos en mexico, poco menos de un dolar.



Si son de ese tipo con el operacional LM358 es el mejor para tener buena ganancia y respuesta


----------



## tbobreak (May 22, 2014)

tengo los lme749 y 722 , pero ya tengo el de fet´s, :s  este fin de semana tratare de  hacerle algo


----------



## palurdo (May 23, 2014)

tbobreak dijo:


> con un resistor de 10 kilo-ohms al positivo del mic



Tienes un amplificador con una Zin de 1M. La resistencia de polarización del micro es la impedancia de salida del micro. Si subes la resistencia subiras el voltaje que cae en ella y por lo tanto la ganancia total. Si subes a 22k tendrás 6dB de ganancia, si subes a 39k tendrás 12dB aproximadamente. Pero ten en cuenta que con 22k el ancho de banda lo reduces a la mitad y con 39k lo reduces a un cuarto, lo que significa que los agudos se resentirán. Sin embargo quizá  el efecto no sea tan malo porque es como si se aumentasen los medios y los graves (como si le dieras enfasis al microfono)... De todas formas es posible que se pierda linealidad pero puede que sea aceptable. Tu prueba a ver que pasa...


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 1, 2014)

No es mejor manejar la ganancia con una resistencia variable o potenciómetro de 1M.Si mal no recuerdo el pin G maneja el paso de tension entre D y S, por lo cual seria necesario que ese resistor de 1M sea variable.


----------



## tbobreak (Jun 4, 2014)

gracias tinchusbest ,  interesante tu propuesta, hice varias simulaciones pero no me dio los resultados que quería  al final sustituí la primera etapa  por  una con bipolar  en retro por colector, peor  aun asi no me gusta mucho la calidad  aun que creo que aun electrect no se le puede  pedir mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2014)

tbobreak dijo:


> gracias tinchusbest ,  interesante tu propuesta, hice varias simulaciones pero no me dio los resultados que quería  al final sustituí la primera etapa  por  una con bipolar  en retro por colector, peor  aun asi no me gusta mucho la calidad  aun que creo que *aun electrect no se le puede  pedir mucho*



 ¿ Quién dijo eso ?

Este es un previo con FET de alta ganancia y alta calidad.

​


----------



## tbobreak (Jun 4, 2014)

gracias fogonazo,  como siempre un buen repertorio de  diagramas , lo pruebo y después comento


----------



## tinchusbest (Jun 5, 2014)

¡¡¡¡Aviso yo no lo hice!!!!
Encontre este pre fijate si te sirve


----------



## tbobreak (Jun 5, 2014)

y en este otro solo tendria que agregar el resistor de polarizacion  del mic electrect cierto?


----------



## santi1993 (Jun 6, 2014)

estos circuitos sirven para microfonos de guitarra/bajo o habrìa que modificar algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2014)

tbobreak dijo:


> y en este otro solo tendria que agregar el resistor de polarizacion  del mic electrect cierto?


El último esquema es para micrófono de cristal, que  se parece en nada a un electret.


santi1993 dijo:


> estos circuitos sirven para microfonos de guitarra/bajo o habrìa que modificar algo?



El esquema que publique yo es justamente para eso

¿ Que tipo de micrófono posee tu guitarra ?


----------

